# Day Charters?



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I was contacted by the owner of the marina where I keep my boat for the winter the other day. It seems that he has come into possession of a few 20-24 foot pocket cruisers over the years (one is a Catalina 22), and he hates to see them sit and rot. He called me to ask if I thought that there would be interest if he cleaned the boats up, and offered them for day charters. There was more to the conversation, but this was the topic that I would like your input on.

So here is my question; if you could rent a boat for a day, at a location that is 20 minutes out of a city (capital city of the state), would you be interested? If so, how much would you pay as a reasonable daily rate?


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

There's a sailboat day-rental that operates out of the marina I was in up in Merritt Island - think they were Hunter 23s? - and they did what looked a really steady business. I think they charged about $100 for a half day and $150 for a full day.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bigdogandy said:


> There's a sailboat day-rental that operates out of the marina I was in up in Merritt Island - think they were Hunter 23s? - and they did what looked a really steady business. I think they charged about $100 for a half day and $150 for a full day.


Seems reasonable.. $25/hour, something that might be split by a few people would be a pretty inexpensive day. Unlike renting a runabout, though, the business model has to pre-suppose some knowledge and skills regarding running the boats..


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

One of our local Marinas has an older Oday 25 and an Oday Daysailor in their roster of rental boats... They apparently have very little, or no requirements to rent them (I know once because I was looking to rent it - before I had a boat, and twice because I have seen some of the renters). However, that being said, they rent them out very rarely... I've seen the Oday 25 out about a half dozen times over the past 2 years, the DS I've never seen (and it'd stand out as we don't have any sailing on the lake)...

Their going rates were $125 for half a day, same price ironically they charge for a pontoon boat.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

Once upon a time long ago and far away.
I used to teach sailing on a little fleet of Cal 20's. They were old and beat up but a good clean and brush up made them popular cheep day rentals. 
Cat 22 was a slight up grade. 
The operation went a bit up market since those days and got into those small C&C and Hunters at much higher cost. there are still going. Not so sure if still as successful. 
I think it could be a viable business, Low over head. has to be a popular area. with enough people walking by saying I'd like to get out on the water. But you need to be really the cheapest option when your competition has newer fancier boats to offer.
10 bucks an hour. If he already has the boats it is not going to cost much more. He is already paying or loosing moorage.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like a place for a local club to form. The membership can run it,collect fees and maintenance.Beer extra


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I rent a Cat Capri 22 out of Wickford and I think its $250/ day during peak times but its a new boat. Across the bay Sail Newport might be a little cheaper but a little more hassle. That's Newport. I think it depends on the location as much as the boat.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe have contact with a High School, college, or vocational school so that you can start a sailing program... Individuals would pay a 'class fee' or other fees to support the maintenance, fees, costs of running the program. Perhaps have scholarships in the program for underprivileged sailors (kids/students) and have sponsorships by having donors support them and the program. Getting free advertising in local papers/radio about the program will insure to keep it sustainable. 

Wife has in the past done this type of program with horses in Florida... helped may a handicapped children learn to ride ponies, horses, also teach the 4H program, etc. She got sponsors to support her, etc. The sailing program would be similar.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

I sailed for 10 years before I purchased my own boat. Most of it as part of a sailing club with unlimited use of Rainbow 24's, but after I moved from NY to NC I used boats for another 3 years or so just as you are describing. Prices were around $150-$200 a day for 22-25 foot pocket cruisers IIRC. One place would let you sleep on the boat overnight at it's home Marina if you rented for consecutive days.


----------



## SantaFeTrailer (Mar 1, 2016)

There are a few options at Lake Pleasant, near Phoenix. It looks like $180 for 1/2 day and $280 for full day in a Merit 22. I suspect this is one of those situations that makes sense until you get the insurance policy quote.


----------



## Lauren Schmitt (Jun 14, 2016)

It totally depends where you are based. I would maybe wait a while before committing to something like this. It would be a good idea to get an insurance policy quote beforehand.


----------

